# removal and replacement of Lap band



## talaura (Nov 2, 2012)

I need to bill for removal of band and port and replacement with new band and don't want to use an unlisted code 43659.  Is it possible to bill 43770 and 43774?  or should I use 43773 and 43888 which is removal of band and removal of port?  Which will insurance most likely pay?


----------



## dclark7 (Nov 2, 2012)

If the band and port were removed and then replaced, according to CPT instructions you are to use 43659.  Unless the insurance company has issued written guidelines that they want this coded differently, you code according CPT instructions.


----------

